# What kind of bird is this?



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I met a little bird in the pet shop the other day. I spent a good while chatting away to him. He was so playful and full of character. I think he might be a love bird but I'm not actually sure. Can anyone confirm this? I would love to get one in the future. What are they like as pets?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think its a conure Paula.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> I think its a conure Paula.


Thanks . There's a baby one of those in my area for £300, if only I had the space and the money!


----------

